# USMC Answering Machine



## Brooklynben (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 2, 2010)

"Small conflict near the sea press 1 for the Army" LMAO! :uhh:


----------



## Nasty (Feb 2, 2010)

Oldie but goodie! LMAO.


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 2, 2010)

LMAO..my son liked the part about the bitter recruiter!


----------



## Muppet (Feb 2, 2010)

LMAO. Priceless.

F.M.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 2, 2010)

Semper Fi!!!1


----------



## 7point62 (Feb 3, 2010)

Hahahahaha


----------

